# Stanazol



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

A friend of mine (with much opposition from myself after reading what you guys have written), has decided he wants to hit the juice. Nice. Anyway this guys taking Stanazol (sp?) I was just wondering can you guys tell me what the effects of this stuff is, whether its strong or not, wether he'll need anti-estrogen etc?

Thanks


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Stan is more commonly known as winstrol mate, it is used mainly as a hardner, or to keep size whilst dieting. I don't like it personally, but others swear by it. Can come in tabs or juice form. usual dose is 50 mg/ml and is jabbed every other day or 3 days. Tabs are taken every day and come in 10mg tabs or 50 mg tabs.


----------



## sparky (Jul 10, 2007)

Half-Life: Tablet: Twelve hours; Injectable: Two days

Detection Time: 2 months

General Information: Stanozolol is a 17-alpha-alkylated steroid, originally designed for oral administration, but also available in injectable form. It is classified as an anabolic exhibiting low androgenic side effects. The anabolic properties however do not produce the dramatic gains associated with Testosterones, Equipoise, Deca, etc.

Unlike other injectables (Equipoise, Enanthate, etc.), stanozolol's injection form remains 17-alpha-alkylated, so the liver issues surrounding oral dose forms will apply to the injectable form here as well. Stanozolol is a DHT derivative, so gynecomastia, water retention and estrogen conversion are not a major problem. For this reason, stanozolol is popular for use as a contest preparation drug, as it gives the muscles a hard look without the estrogen related side effect worries.

Compared to other steroids, stanozolol can be very expensive to use. Injectable counterfeits are often a problem with this drug as well. The water and steroid should separate when the vial is left out on a table for some time.

Stanozolol is often used in combination with other drugs, most commonly during cutting cycles when water and fat retention are a major concern. It is supplied in 2mg or 50mg tablets and 50mg water-based injectable bottles. Common dosages are 20-50 milligrams per day orally or 25-100 milligrams injected every one to two days.

Cautions: Stanozolol increases the effects of diabetic drugs (Glucotrol (glipizide), Micronase (glyburide), Insulin) and should be used with great caution in combination. There should be no estrogen effects, such a gynecomastia, with this drug. Should symptoms appear, they are either caused by another steroid that stanozolol is being stacked with or the stanozolol is counterfeit, most likely testosterone suspension. As the injectable and oral forms are both 17-alpha-alkylated, liver toxicity issues are a concern with both dose forms.

hope you find this informative.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for that, I think he's convinced he'll actually be getting gains from it, any suggestions on what he should be on? I know you guys talk about d-bol or t-bol alot (not sure which one it is)


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

He may well get some small gains from it, not massive gains though. As for what he should be on, it's entirely down to "your mate" what he should be on. We can only advise as to our opinions mate.

If it was me, a first choice would be Tbol, due to the minimal sides from it. But he's experience more mass from Dbol, although much of that would be water weight. Tbol gives none of that, well much less anyway


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Haha I get the inverted commas, dont worry I know how it seems but it seriously isn't me wanting all this advice for myself, I'm still sworn off training by the doctor for a start. Plus as I've read here to so many time, I need to sort my diet and training and add a nice natty stone before I'll try steds. Plus I'm kinda nervous of them!

I will relay all this advice to him though, maybe even get him to sign up here.


----------



## toon (Nov 1, 2006)

I love stromba, I get more qualitative gains from it. More managable and keepable gains. Dont expect a stone of beef, but you could expect 4 pounds of nice lean muscle with very little water. I love the stuff. @50mg per day it works great for me. If its his 1st course then its prob a decent choice, that or dbol. Only, to see how he reacts to them, if he doesnt agree with them he can stop using them straight away and their in and out the system fast due to the very short life.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Unrelated to the point but reading through this people keep mentioning PCT, what does this stand for?


----------



## nittythekid (Oct 2, 2007)

he COULD see good gains, it depends on how he works out and his build. Hes not gonna blow up like a ballooon but the gains he get will be here to stay if he keeps working out. hes gonna get really strong on that **** too.

PCT is post cycle therapy. when doing a testosterone based steriod your testosterone levels get ****ed up because u have an outside source of test, so you stop producing it yourself and instead produce estrogen. so when you come off of test at high doses, and sometimes at lower doseages, its best to take some supplements such as arimadex, nolvadex, proviron, clomid, hcg....to rebalance your hormones and to shut down that evil estrogen. plus when you come off of test since you have a deficiency in test if you dont do the pct, you may indeed lose a lot of your gains because you dont produce enough test. coming off is just as important if not more important that what you do when your on gear.

winstrol however doesnt **** with your test and wont cause estrogen build up so no need to worry pal

you dont see a lotta people doing there first cycle with winstrol, i dont know why that is, maybe people wanna get big fast. but you know what they say, once you go test you dont go back. So starting with a non-test based steriod may in fact be a good building block for later cycles. you should post up some info about your friends diet, build, and work out goals. if hes got some fat, the winstrol will help that fat look less fatty by overpowering it with lean muscle. winstrol is good ****, ive never done the injectable form but the 50mg pills are serious business. they give me serious rage problems though.

Don't forget if you've never done juice before, 5 - 10 lbs of lean muscle in one short time period is a lotta weight to put on. its not like on tv where someone takes juice and puts on 35 lbs overnight. dont get greedy. if he puts on 5lbs of lean muscle and keeps it for his first cycle on a non-test based steriod thats good


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

sparky said:


> Unlike other injectables (Equipoise, Enanthate, etc.), stanozolol's injection form remains 17-alpha-alkylated, so the liver issues surrounding oral dose forms will apply to the injectable form here as well.


I was considering this as my first cycle to, initally i was going to do orals but everybody tells me injections are less harsh on the liver, the piece i've quoted concerns me, is this true?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

@ Nitty - Cheers for that mate, I've emailed him the link for this page. You make it sound so good I might get some! haha!


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Coop Yes mate that's why most take the tabs or just drink it.


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

Liver toxicity:How big a problem is this. It sounds very scarey but a pint of lager is toxic to the liver. Is it possible to give a comparison for instance how toxic running a course of winstrol would equate to units of alcohol a day?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Not really but if you don't have any pre existing conditions and you drink plenty of water take milk thistle, ala etc keep the alcholol to a minimum... and run it for no longer than 6 weeks you should be fine.


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks once again Harry.:beer1:


----------



## Togs (Dec 4, 2009)

Unsure if i'm pushing in but i have a question about Stan. I've been injecting (and received good advice before starting) for about 5 weeks. As per expected a little corked butt feeling for a little after each injection but all was good. About 3 weeks in the pain around the injection sites (**** cheeks and arm/shoulder) become very tender and sore. This has moved to very painful where it is border-line excruciating to sit, work out ect.. also a mild rash appears. Has anyone ever heard of this? it may just be me having a bad reaction... but any input would be sweet.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Sounds like an abcess/infection mate; others will be able to give better advise, but docs would be 1st port of call personally.


----------



## EGYPTIAN ROCK (Apr 18, 2010)

hi guys, just got a ques about this stuff stromba ,im about to start it soon, just wondring if i have to take somethin beside it or that's enough, this is the first time for me with the stroieds i've tried evey normal thin but it didn't give me what i want,he prob. is my body keep define not gettin biger,all i want just bulk my muscels..any advise plz.thx


----------

